# John Wick 4: Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves abermals verschoben



## AndreLinken (23. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick 4: Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves abermals verschoben* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *John Wick 4: Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves abermals verschoben*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2021)

damit verschiebt sich auch john wick 5 der die filmreihe abschliessen soll und für 2023 angekündigt wurde damals


----------



## Basileukum (25. Dezember 2021)

Auch ne Reihe die ich unbedingt mal nachholen sollte.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2022)

Here we go  




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27EF723ZDmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

